# REW - APO - ASIO interactions?



## WaltsAudio (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm working on installing REW so I can use a parametric EQ from sourceforge that requires REW.

I have some ASIO drivers installed that are essential to my recording equipment. I want to use REW and this APO only for the sound of this notebook computer through its own speakers.

Is there any chance that the APO will interfere with the ASIO drivers I currently use for my external recording interfaces?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There is a thread dedicated to that equaliser here.


----------

